

What can universities and small businesses do to support startups? - SBA_Intern
https://startupuniversity.uservoice.com/forums/176917-general
Startup-U is nationwide initiative of 150+ colleges and universities committed to promoting entrepreneurship. On this website you can:<p>(1) share the best practices your university uses to promote entrepreneurship on campus<p>(2) share pro-innovation ideas you'd like universities to implement
======
lifeisstillgood
Get small business owners in every month to teach

I learnt how mega international corps did strategic planning at university
without ever seeing someone who sold day to day

